# Discharge after D&C question



## AlwaysPraying

Just a quick question. Hopefully someone can help. 

I had a D&C done about 9 days ago now, bleeding has been slight, with just spotting mostly. Today I'm noticing yellow discharge, but it doesn't smell or anything. Honestly, it's similar to discharge I get now and then anyways. I'm just wondering if I should worry because of the chance of infection? I'm not in pain or bleeding abnormally. I know it's safer to go and get checked out, but I can't jump to the dr at every issue I have (I'm the type to freak out over the stupidest thing). So that's why I'm asking you guys. 

Thanks.


----------



## Las78

Hi hun

I wouldn't worry too much about it as it doesn't smell, I think it's more a greenish discharge with a smell that is cause for concern. Personally I found mine was thicker than I expected, I can't recall it being anything other than sort of blood tinged.

Sorry not much help, I would keep an eye on it and see how it is again in a few days provided you have no other symptoms and if still happening see your GP, thats what they are there for hun, don't feel silly, your health and peace of mind is all thats important


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Thanks Las. Interestingly enough, I had a bit of a larger "bleed" yesterday after that. I always get a day or two of discharge before my period starts, and my period starts with a heavier spotting. I think that's just what happened. I had those first couple days of a period maybe. Who knows what today will bring. I'm taking the advice of the drs and forgetting about it all for 6 weeks, they said I could bleed, spot off and on for that long anyways. Ugh.


----------

